# 46 Year old male trying to figure out if I have thyroid issue.



## jack0623 (May 3, 2016)

I am 46 years old. I have had UC since I was in my early 20's. About a month ago I started having fasiculations in my legs and pains and muscle weakness. I also feel pains in most of my muscles. I feel tired often. I find myself being cold all of the time where I never used to feel cold very often. For the past year or so I have felt this fluttering in my neck. One Thyroid test I received has a TSH as High at 5.28, but the Total T3 0.97 and Total T4 is 7.6.

Also the Bun/Creatine ratio on this test was high at 19.0

It sounds like most sites say this is Mild (subclinical) hypothyroidism. Should I have more tests run? Or is this pretty much not a possibility?

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi.

What is UC? (Ulcerative colitis???)

And what are the ranges for your lab results?


----------



## jack0623 (May 3, 2016)

Sorry yes, Ulcerative Colitis.

TSH 5.28 (0.27-4.20)

Total T3 0.97 (0.80-1.80)

Total T4 7.6 (5.0-12.5)

Bun/Creatine ratio 19 (12.0-18.0)


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Jack, free t4 and free t3 would be a much better indicator. Have you had any of the autoimmune tests (tsi, tpo, tb antibodies)

Male as well, I had elevated creatin kinase levels before I was medicated properly, aND for me it was the cause of a lot of my pain (for sure) and fasiculations (I think. btw, oj helped with the muscle twitching, i think it was the magnesium.). Do you drink water? It becomes important because it helps your body flush the creatin and ease the burden on your liver and kidneys. Drink some more (don't drown yourself)

If you're under the care of an endo, did he say anything about your ck result? Mine was enough out of wack that they ran liver and kidney function bloods.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How many times have you had your thyroid tested?

If you could post the last few labs to include ranges it would be helpful.

Your posted TSH and Total 3 point toward you being on the hypo side.

Are you currently taking any medications or supplements?


----------

